# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Cálculo da altura de areão no aquário

## Ricardo Lacerda

Aqui fica uma forma fácil e expedita de calcular a altura de areão com que ficam no aqua com que esses kg de areão que compraram !!!

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/alturadeareao.xls

Fiz para mim e agora espero que vos ajude!!! Eu descobri que ainda preciso de mais cerca de 40 Kg para o que quero!!!  :EEK!:  

Saudações,

Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:Admirado:  o meu aquario deu 17 cm

----------


## José César

Cá venho eu desenterrar mais um artigo do tempo dos afonsinhos  :Big Grin: 

 O ficheiro não está no destino indicado. Será por o macieira.net ja nao existir?

 Gostava de experimentar essa folha de calculo  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Pois... não sei o que se passa.... vou ver se se consegue solucionar o problema..

----------


## Julio Macieira

Oppsss :Admirado:  

Problema resolvido.

O link já se encontra corrigido.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Não consigo abrir!!  :Admirado:  
Qual é o programa para abrir esse ficheiro?!!  :Admirado:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Tiago

O programa necessario é o Microsoft Excel.

----------

